# Guitar Corner in Kitchener



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone ever deal with them?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Dwayne and his team do great work. Their set ups are fantastic, and they are very fast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a t-shirt that a friend gave me.
That's the closest I've come so far.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't go there (although if Fox Rox likes them, that's a great endorsement). There's this story, though, which sums up a lot of the vibe I've gotten there: https://www.facebook.com/tyler.robertson.9235/posts/10101147099805799


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I read some bad reviews and I'd do your homework. One dude in there rubs me the wrong way (trust vibe). Incidentally, I discovered the bad reviews after getting that vibe...ymmv.
I don't like the "In-house Tele creations" that I've seen elsewhere on the net. Probably nothing wrong with taking someone else's concept that you saw somewhere...I just dont like it when someone passes it on as their own. Small things, but small things matter to me 

Check out Bob's guitar repair just down the street if you need work done...Bob and Ryan are great to deal with


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it....google reviews. People reporting shady stuff...The rip off of internal vintage amp parts makes my skin crawl 

*james taylor*
a month ago-
Had a chance to check out the guitar corner over the holiday season. They seemed to carry a lot of cheap beginner stuff. They had some cool supro amps and a few vintage guitars, pretty basic store with over eager salespeople. There are definitely ...More



*Mark Thompson*
3 months ago
This place has cheapened the guitar buying experience for me and is by far the worst store I have ever been to. The stock is meager and the staff knows very little about vintage gear. I can only hope this unprofessional and dishonest ...More



*Dave V*
3 months ago
Just bought a very expensive vintage amp from the guitar corner this weekend, huge disappointment! Not one original internal component remained in this amp. I asked the owner what we could do to resolve the issue and why he told me it was all ...More



*bryan M*
3 months ago
best guitar shop in town!!!



*Tim Willcox*
4 months ago
Dwayne is the most awesome scumbag in the boutique guitar retail sector. He knows his stuff better than any scumbag, and you can take that one to the bank!



*Brad S*
3 months ago
I love how all the good reviews on this place are employees and guitar teaches that work at the guitar corner. But they did do a good job on my guitar.



*Terry C*
a year ago
Great store. Great people. Great products.More



*Aimee B*
8 months ago
I purchased a vintage amp that was supposed to be 100% original, it was not! When I returned to discuss with the owner he refused me any explanation and said I should have done my homework before buying, Don't trust this store.



*Denis m*
3 months ago
This is one of the most unprofessional guitar stores I have ever been to!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting the reopening of the "new" Sherwood store, reportedly in late March or so. 

I am so pleased that many of the employees from the "original" Sherwood Music will still be there. Rich at Amplifiers Plus has a new workshop area in Sherwood Systems, as does Mike, the guitar tech.

The renovations they are doing to the interior of the store are extensive and very impressive.

Sorry to the OP for the slight derail of the thread. 

The "new" Sherwood Systems/Music is only a few blocks from the Guitar Corner.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the reopening of the "new" Sherwood store, reportedly in late March or so.
> 
> I am so pleased that many of the employees from the "original" Sherwood Music will still be there. Rich at Amplifiers Plus has a new workshop area in Sherwood Systems, as does Mike, the guitar tech.
> 
> ...


I thought Sherwood might be closing with their dwindling stock as of late last year. Glad to see they are coming back...looking forward to it


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting responses. I stopped by there recently and was not too impressed. Got a polite "how ya doing" when I walked in but beyond that they didn't seem to want to give me the time of day. I guess they figure 50 something overweight bald guys don't buy gear or something. Most questions I had were answered with one word grunts and the only real info I got was when the guy told me the new Hagstrom guitars were made in the U.S. from Chinese made parts. Wow, I would hope that the staff would know at least a little about what they are selling. Hope they realize some day that 50 something overweight bald guys often have fatter wallets than 20 something rock star wanna be's.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, where's the new Sherwood going to be?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how long they were in business? You would think with customer service and shady business practices of those mentioned, they wouldn't last very long.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> BTW, where's the new Sherwood going to be?


Same place. 

They are renovating the entire interior of Sherwood Systems and the (previous) Sherwood Music side of the store.

Drop by and have a look.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Same place.
> 
> They are renovating the entire interior of Sherwood Systems and the (previous) Sherwood Music side of the store.
> 
> ...


Gonna have to do that...Want to try out one of those new Blackstars


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Gonna have to do that...Want to try out one of those new Blackstars


Just remember that the Sherwood Music side of the store might not be open until the end of March. You might want to call ahead, unless you just want to drop in and check out the progress of the renovations. I only live a few blocks away...so it is easy for me to just drop in anytime.

Also, I have not been able to get any real information regarding the brands of gear that they will be carrying.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Just remember that the Sherwood Music side of the store might not be open until the end of March. You might want to call ahead, unless you just want to drop in and check out the progress of the renovations. I only live a few blocks away...so it is easy for me to just drop in anytime.
> 
> Also, I have not been able to get any real information regarding the brands of gear that they will be carrying.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. 
Are they under new ownership? Sounds like they are under major changes beyond just a facility?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Ok, thanks.
> Are they under new ownership? Sounds like they are under major changes beyond just a facility?


The long time owners of Sherwood Systems took over Sherwood Music.

Again, sorry to the OP for the major derail.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> The long time owners of Sherwood Systems took over Sherwood Music.
> 
> Again, sorry to the OP for the major derail.
> 
> ...


 Not a problem. Glad to here Sherwood is being reborn. Been shopping there since the late 1970's when they where on King near Stirling.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a Sherwood update with pics:

https://www.facebook.com/SherwoodSystems

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Anyone ever deal with them?


Yep never had a problem. 
For the guy that bought a vintage amp without looking under the hood...that's just silly. I believe most used gear is on consignment, so I don't think they service before they sell. If you play it and it sounds good you buy it. If it sounds bad you don't. Just like anywhere.
i prefer to support the little guy. 
IMHO


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

pauledc said:


> Yep never had a problem.
> For the guy that bought a vintage amp without looking under the hood...that's just silly. I believe most used gear is on consignment, so I don't think they service before they sell. If you play it and it sounds good you buy it. If it sounds bad you don't. Just like anywhere.
> i prefer to support the little guy.
> IMHO


I do too, though only from ones with rock solid reputations. No reputation? small deals only to build trust and only after homework. Bad rep? NO deals ever.

This is in anything I do, not just guitar gear

Shop owners need to realize that word of mouth and reviews can make you or break you depending on your actions. ESPECIALLY if your competition is the big dogs in town.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the biggest competition would be kijiji?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

pauledc said:


> I think the biggest competition would be kijiji?


Perhaps for _some_ who buy used, but many people don't like buying used from individuals for varying reasons 

And kijiji does not offer a line of new guitars, set ups, repairs etc...


----------

